
BART janitor grossed $270K in pay and benefits last year - breitling
http://www.eastbaytimes.com/2016/11/01/bart-janitor-grossed-270k-in-pay-and-benefits-last-year/
======
smackfu
Usually this happens because they aren't allowed to hire more employees but
they still have the same work to do. A lot of workers don't want the extra
shifts because they have a home life but there are outliers who will take
every shift they can.

------
liveoneggs
he worked the hours and he deserves the pay. Good for him.

~~~
mstodd
Contractually, yes, but I doubt he delivered that level of service to the
riders. BARTs carelessness is funded by American tax payers who get nothing in
return

~~~
metilda
Who is going to do the work? Obviously BART can't get enough janitors to work
these shifts, hence why this guy is busting his ass 114hrs a week to make BART
cleaner than it was.

------
cjkalsdf
That seems really low for someone who has to live in an area like the Bay
Area.

------
xrange
I guess that puts the new-minted-grads starting salaries are $100+k in
perspective that those of us not in the area hear about.

------
Hydraulix989
Not to detract, but it's around $200k when you include just the pay and not
the benefits.

------
bertiewhykovich
Good for him.

